# Predator



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

This rod is built for a fellow Pier and Surfer, Pipe. He chose a pretty sick color scheme with the black, silver and a slight bit of metallic blue. IT is a rainshadow sur 1204 and feels like it would be a great pup rod. Went down to 10 CLAGs on this one with a forhan locking wrap.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That did come out nice! Did you notice it looks like a big fish chasing baitfish? They ought 'ta name it accordingly, like maybe "baitfish gonna get ate" or something. That really came out nice Chuck. Not bad for "Gypsy Art".


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Chuck.Can't wait to get the rod.It looks fantastic.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

looks great! you sure you son did not wrap that?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought the name of the rod "was":beer: PREDATOR???


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

tightlines said:


> I thought the name of the rod "was":beer: PREDATOR???


I was just messn' with Chuck, you are absolutely correct, the wrap is called predator.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Sweet looking wrap. I bought Billy's book at the expo with the idea of doing a predator eventually. That is a very nice looking wrap.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

looks good Chuck


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Man i wish i could get a chance to wrap something like that I am still trying to figure out how to space out for wrapping that subject gets me lost


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice looking wrap. I think the small bit of metallic blue really adds to the beauty of it. I have noticed in my wraps that the ones I like the most usually have the main colors and a splash of another color. 

John


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice rod. What length?


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thats AWESOME!!*

Looks great


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a 10' rod, one bad habit I have is taking pics before it is completely packed. In the first pic you can see that it is not packed very well, but in the one where you can see it tied off and teh heat shrink it is packed and looking good. Thanks for the kind words, now all it needs is a little blood and slime and it will be complete!


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

That turned out nice. Good job picking the colors Pipe.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

saltysurf said:


> Man i wish i could get a chance to wrap something like that I am still trying to figure out how to space out for wrapping that subject gets me lost


Why don't you start another post asking a Q with specifically what is confusing you? I'm sure you'll get your answer. Spacing is teh most confusing part of wrapping, some people understood how I laid it out in teh book, others are totally baffled. YOu either figure it out on your own making mistakes, or ask and someone who knows will maybe explain it in a way that makes sense to you. FWIW, I wrote teh book to make money, but I really want everyone wo know how to do it and I go way out of my way to answer as many Q's on teh subject as possible, anyone who goes on SOL will attest to that. Don't be so shy - I rather you ask than have a bad taste in your mouth towards the book & me.

Chuck, nice job on this, looks sharp with the shrink tube.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice looking work.


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

Tacpayne, that's a really nice wrap. How long does it take to build a rod like that?


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Length of time depends on how fast you wrap. First time I did the PRedator it took me 11 hours, and I tore it off 3 times before I got it right. Now it might take 4 hours at most.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice but 1 question. Why no under wrap?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I do not see why you would need one it is dark colors and it is a closed wrap???


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think he meant no underwrap on the guides. If the guide feet are not sharp and prepped to lay flat you don't need an underwrap. UW's are purely cosmetic, although a lot of people feel they add a layer of protection to teh blank. I would think that if a guide will screw up a blank, it would just as easily screw up thread.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

oldsalt737 said:


> Nice but 1 question. Why no under wrap?


Yep Billy answered it, this rod isnt exactly a beast either, it will be a great 2-4oz rod. The guide feet are properly prepped and I am not concerned with the possibility of any damage from not having an underwrap. Another thing to consider is how much weight you may be adding to the tip of a rod. Now I will be the first to say that the weight will not matter to your hand and how heavy you perceive the rod, but the extra mass out on the tip of a rod will slow the recovery of the rod. If your doing a heaver unless you really screw up and put 10x's to much epoxy on your guides you wont notice, but on a lighter action rod, with a softer tip you will be able to tell the difference just by watching the rod recover. The slower recovery will effect your distance, and accuracy. Now the big question is how much, I dont know, not going to BS anyone on that. But think about it after the cast your tip continues to ossiclate and move around, every movement adds friction to your line as it moves back and forth slapping the line on the guide.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wasn't trying to be a smart a#% or anything. Trying to get a handle on this new hobby I am trying to start. So much to learn from all of the great people on the board.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

oldsalt737 said:


> Wasn't trying to be a smart a#% or anything. Trying to get a handle on this new hobby I am trying to start. So much to learn from all of the great people on the board.


I didnt take it as being smart A##, no worries, if you have questions just ask, there are a lot of very knowledgable people here


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I have found that with an under wrap, the threads do not roll around as much, yes they are harder to pack and roll, but they go down easier.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I have found that with an under wrap, the threads do not roll around as much, yes they are harder to pack and roll, but they go down easier.


Im guessing you mean the overwrap goes on easier,and I would say I think so also. ONe thing I do is put a thin coat of epoxy over my underwraps before I go back with the guide wrap, it seams to provide a cleaner looking guide usually for me anyway, plus if you have to replace the guide later it can save you from having to redo the underwrap also.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The underwraps*

I like building rods without them as well. The thread though goes on much better for me without them. With underwraps, youll find that your coat of finish on them need to be like a hard candy when when dried. (An almost perfect mix.) so your overwraps will move like you need them to. Also use a larger thread size. i.e. Size C over A. (Im very fond of C size).


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep, I always use a very lite coat of epoxy on the underwraps before I overwrap. It adds a little time and hassle but I get the end result I'm looking for.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Well Chuck,I picked up my/our/your Rainshadow SUR 1204f from the Post Office yesterday.I will take some pictures in the next few days when it is sunny out.
I have to tell everyone,this little rod you built is a work of art.I can't say enough good about your work and about your communication skills.
I don't know why,but a $300.00 fishing rod seems to require more personal input,mind changing,soul searching and backing and forthing than a $30,000 car.
So, I took it home,unwrapped it and zip tied an Abu 5600 C4 Mag to it.Complete with level wind(Because for casting all day I like a level wind),Gamma .31mm line,a 40 lb. mono casting leader and a 3 ounce sinker.
Because it was cold and my fingers numb,I didn't want to take any chance with bird's nests so I took most of the knock out of the spool and kept the mag down tight.
I have to tell you,this little rod is so light the way you built it,every time I just pick it up,I grin.Don't tell anyone,but last night I was walking around the living room with it in my hand figuring I could cast that all day long.
So anyways,as you know I'm not an experienced surf fisherman or caster and on top of that it was cold and miserable and I am 68 years old etc.etc.
So anyhow,a couple of very gentle cast and then a Hatteras off the ground cast with a little zip to it and then a little more and a little more.Mag full tight 349ft.Now I know that's not much for most of you guys,but I was tickled pink and I know I'll throw farther and I can do it all day long.
Chuck Payne,congratulations for a job well done.
John


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

nice feedback right there.


----------

